

Show HN: Blokify – lets kids design and 3D print their own toys - aaron_vernon
http://www.blokify.com/download?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=product

======
eleganttuna
Is there plans for an Android app? Would love this on my Nexus 7!

~~~
aaron_vernon
Yeah absolutely, we just have to figure out when to slot it in. We built in
Unity so it shouldn't take too long.

------
sharemywin
so do you ship the toy to them? or they need a 3d printer?

~~~
aaron_vernon
We support both. You can export from the app and print on your home printer if
you have one or you can order through Cubify and get it sent to you.

~~~
jeggerly
What printers does this support? My classroom has a Robo R1 and I'd be
interested in trying this out.

How big do the models print out at?

